# Questions from a person looking to be a Flex Driver



## GuyinVegas (Sep 27, 2016)

How long did it take you to be hired?

What cell carrier is the best? 

What Generation Android do you need at a min? 

What are the Vehicle requirements? 

How do you get hours? How hard is it? How far out in advance do you get to reserve them?

Any advice?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

GuyinVegas said:


> How long did it take you to be hired?
> 
> What cell carrier is the best?
> 
> ...


I will answer some of your questions, a lot of them you just need to read the threads on here like the one titled "tips for successful deliveries." Your cell carrier question was answered in another thread.

There are two ways to get blocks. Sometimes amazon will assign them to you but at most they will assign you a few per week, sometimes none. Your best chance to get a block is to wait for 10pm (local time) at night when blocks for the next day become available. You can then grab a block for the following day. For some locations they are gone in a matter of seconds, some they stay up for a few hours. Sometimes throughout the day blocks are released based on need. Beware of night blocks, it is hard to read house and street addresses and they are typically ones returned by other drivers (sometimes for good reason like an apartment delivery with no room number)


----------

